# Just when you thought you'd missed your chance....



## mickeyc (Jan 19, 2019)

https://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/bik/d/whitmore-lake-collectible-promotional/6798530170.html


----------



## abe lugo (Jan 19, 2019)

The rickroll of bicycle links.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 19, 2019)

That won't last long at that price!


----------



## vincev (Jan 19, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> That won't last long at that price!
> 
> View attachment 935337



You need to start a registry of these great bikes !


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jan 19, 2019)

“Collectible”, it’s an anachronism for worthless, as in Beanie Babies.
You might see Jesus in a Cheeto, but he would not be caught dead on this bike!


----------



## vincev (Jan 19, 2019)

Could i be added to the registry ??.........


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 19, 2019)

vincev said:


> Could i be added to the registry ??.........View attachment 935678




I always wondered why they didn't paint that Cheetos Orange. Another corporate brain fart?


----------



## bobcycles (Jan 20, 2019)

25 years from now...
that will be the next BlueBird...Evinrude.......AirFlo.....Autocycle.....Harley.....etc
you'll all be kickin' yourselves in your rockers...


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jan 20, 2019)

Against my better judgement I think it is over the top enough to be collectable, although not my cup of tea. And I do like the license plate on the bike.


----------



## Kemoco (Feb 6, 2019)

How does that front brake work?


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Feb 6, 2019)

OldSkipTooth said:


> “Collectible”, it’s an anachronism for worthless, as in Beanie Babies.
> You might see Jesus in a Cheeto, but he would not be caught dead on this bike!




Just like the Black Friday bikes you see for sale all over the place .


----------



## the_frito-bandito (Sep 18, 2019)

abe lugo said:


> The rickroll of bicycle links.



FYI...Chester Cheetah bike for sale on eBay...NEW IN BOX!:


mickeyc said:


> https://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/bik/d/whitmore-lake-collectible-promotional/6798530170.html



FYI....NEW IN BOX Chester Cheetah bike for sale on eBay!:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/MINT-1987-...819183?hash=item365450db6f:g:sVQAAOSw0hRc4IgN


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 18, 2019)

I upchuck a little every time I see one of these.


----------



## hotrod (Sep 19, 2019)

I still think it should be orange.


----------

